# Cheryl Cole wurde 11 Stunden tätowiert (Bericht und Bilder 4x)



## YYYMAN (8 Feb. 2011)

Das muss weh getan haben! Cheryl Cole hat sich elf Stunden am Stück tätowieren lassen. Und dabei weinte sie nicht eine Träne...
Es handelt sich dabei um eine Erweiterung ihres Schmetterlingtattoos, das nun vom Rücken, über ihren Po bis zum Unterschenkel ihren zierlichen Körper schmückt. Mit nur einer einzigen Pause, in der sie ein Sandwich verdrückte, dauerte das Stechen fast einen halben Tag. Bis zu 1500 Euro soll der Körperschmuck gekostet haben. Das Motiv soll sie, nach eigenen Angaben, selbst gezeichnet haben. Auch ihr älteres Tattoo an der Pobacke ist jetzt angeblich Teil ihres neuen Tattoos.​


----------



## YYYMAN (8 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Cheryl Cole wurde 11 Stunden tätowiert (Bericht und Bilder 5x)*

Auf den ersten zwei Bildern sieht man den oberen Ansatz des neuen Tattoos
Auf dem letzen Bild den unteren Ansatz

Der mittlere Teil bleibt leider versteckt


----------



## YYYMAN (8 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Cheryl Cole wurde 11 Stunden tätowiert (Bericht und Bilder 5x)*

Nun könnt ihr abstimmen!


----------



## follfreak (8 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Cheryl Cole wurde 11 Stunden tätowiert (Bericht und Bilder 5x)*

seit wann dient der Arsch für körperschmuck
verrückt aber geil


----------



## Punisher (8 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Cheryl Cole wurde 11 Stunden tätowiert (Bericht und Bilder 5x)*

naja, muss man nicht unbedingt haben


----------



## beachkini (8 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Cheryl Cole wurde 11 Stunden tätowiert (Bericht und Bilder 5x)*

im letzten jahr hat sie noch groß getönt, dass sie ihre tattoss am oberschenkel weglasern lassen will und jetzt sowas...


----------



## lärch (9 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Cheryl Cole wurde 11 Stunden tätowiert (Bericht und Bilder 5x)*

Die sollte sich lieber mal Hirn einsetzen lassen, als so einen hässliches Bild machen zu lassen.


----------



## Cherubini (18 Feb. 2011)

Ich finde, es passt irgendwie zu ihr..


----------



## YYYMAN (28 Feb. 2011)

Der Tigerbikini ist so heiß


----------



## YYYMAN (2 März 2011)

und die arbeit hat sich gelohnt
so ein geiler arsch mann


----------

